# Chi Clothing



## Ladywolf (Aug 24, 2013)

Now that the temperatures are getting cooler, I realize that I need to get Shlomo some nice sweaters and such (it's still cold in the winter in the desert). The wind is really rough here and was wondering what type of clothing a chi is most comfortable in. I've seen Chi Hoodies, Chi sweaters, I even saw a "safety yellow" raincoat!

I'm not very crafty at making clothes and finances for my baby chi go towards quality food, toys, chew toys and bedding. Some of the sweaters out there are expensive for my budget. 

Anyone got any hints or tips on getting my Shlomo ready for the cold wind? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think the best two things to buy for winter are a good fitting sweater and a waterproof jacket. You can even make a sweater out of thick socks or the sleeve of one of your old sweaters. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladywolf (Aug 24, 2013)

*Wow! Never Thought of That...How Ingenious!*

I never thought about sleves from previously warn sweaters. I bet this works for hoodies too! Plus, if I get another pup I'll have the other sleve to work with!

My dog's going to be styling as my sister gives me her clothes from designer boutiques (I swear she's got a whole Chico's outlet in her closet). Leather, cashmere, knits, oh boy!

You all are certainly helpful to me!

Will post pics of Shlomo sporting his new clothes soon.

:coolwink:


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

i knit my chi's sweaters, but when i first needed to dress my littlest ones i used a pretty sock


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

i am currently shopping around for various chi clothes. the little man has to stay warm


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

kirstychi said:


> i am currently shopping around for various chi clothes. the little man has to stay warm


where do u shop?


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

i just bought these from ebay...
View attachment 32658


i also googled chihuahua clothes, and lots of links came up.


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

I will check them out


----------



## sammy&C (Sep 22, 2013)

btw its free shipping to cp


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

What is cp?


----------



## kirstychi (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm guessing chihuahua people?


----------

